# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Demande de renseignement concernant une chienne malheureuse

## sosso35

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit du forum mais je tente tout de même :
Je suis la voisine d'un monsieur qui a perdu sa motricité et une bonne partie de sa tête, il est aussi sous curatelle. Tous les 15 jours les pompiers viennent le chercher et il est très régulièrement hospitalisé. ça fait des mois que ça dure...
Il a une super chienne de 7 ans, ils vivent en appartement, il ne peut plus vraiment la sortir car il est en béquille. Il n'ira pas mieux dans l'avenir car l'alcool continu de le détruire. Notre souhait (avec un autre voisin), c'est de lui trouver une autre personne ou famille qui s'en occuperont bien mieux que lui mais nous n'avons pas son accord pour le moment et je ne suis pas sûr que nous l'aurons un jour. Sans son accord, avons nous la possibilité de chercher une famille contre son gré ? A partir de quel moment la loi estime qu'il n'est plus en capacité de s'en occuper ? j'ai les papiers de la chienne en ma possession. 
Je la récupérai bien mais elle n'est pas cool avec mon chien.
Je remercie toutes les personnes qui pourront m'apporter une réponse.
Je précise qu'elle n'est pas battu mais loin d'être heureuse pour autant.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

Peut-être poser la/les question/s là ? http://www.tutelle-curatelle.com/poser_questions.htm

----------


## Ioko

Bonjour dans un premier temps,vu que vous etes la voisine,pourriez vous assurer des promenades ?
Car il semble que c est ce qu elle manque le plus

----------


## sosso35

Bonjour, oui nous (3 voisins) assurons les promenades depuis des mois ;-) Mon but est de trouver une solution à long terme. Ce que je ne précise pas c'est quand aucun des voisins n'est là pour la récupérer lors de la venue des pompiers, ils l'amènent en fourrière, c'est arrivé plusieurs fois. Moi je pense qu'elle manque de tout (d'attention, d'amour, parfois le monsieur oubli de la nourrir aussi) et les promenades ne sont pas aussi longue que je le souhaiterai car j'ai aussi mon chien et ma vie à gérer, je ne peux pas les promener en même temps, la chienne n'est pas sympa du tout avec mon mâle.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Voir avec la personne qui exerce la curatelle ?

----------


## monloulou

Bonjour sosso35, ce monsieur tient certainement à sa chienne malgré ses soucis et se séparer d'elle lui sera difficile. Le mieux je pense c'est d'en discuter avec lui et de vous mettre en rapport avec son curateur pour prévoir la garde de cette louloute chez elle ou chez les voisins lors de ses hospitalisations et ceci confirmé par un document. Ce que je ne comprends pas, les pompiers se déplacent tous les 15 jours à la demande et en présence de qui (famille ou curateur ?) Merci pour votre démarche

----------


## sosso35

Bonjour, malheureusement plus aucun dialogue n'est possible depuis quelques mois, son cerveau est grillé, il a tous les symptômes du syndrome de Korsakof... Les pompiers viennent car on le retrouve par terre à différents endroits en semi coma éthylique. Nous sommes 3 à nous en occuper pour dépanner (par amour des animaux) mais, nous souhaitons une solution à long terme. C'est bien de se préoccuper de ce que va ressentir le monsieur (j'aime mon chien plus que tout au monde donc je comprends votre interrogation), mais pour moi, le bien être de la louloute est plus important, de la part de ce monsieur, elle n'a pas d'attention (hormis pour se faire hurler dessus), pas de caresse ni d'affection, très peu sortie, pas de jeu, aucune stimulation, il oublie de la nourrir. Ni moi, ni les autres voisins ne se voient continuer cette situation à long terme. 
ça fait 3 semaines, je cogite, je me dit qu'elle n'est pas heureuse, que j'aimerai faire quelque chose, ensuite, j'ai essayé de me persuader qu'il a le droit de garder sa chienne, me demander qui je suis pour estimer que sa chienne doit être réadoptée, elle n'est pas si mal traitée que ça, il y a largement pire, que je risque d'avoir des réaction comme la votre etc. Mais dimanche, j'ai discuté avec 3 voisins et quand je leur ai dit mon ressenti et mes intentions face à cette situation, ils étaient totalement d'accord avec moi,cette demande d'aide n'est pas individuelle mais collective. Il y a quelques semaines un des voisins a rappelé l'ancienne maman humaine de la louloute pour savoir si elle pouvait la récupérer ms elle ne peut pas.
Un voisin tente de joindre la curatrice sans succès pour le moment, il a déjà eu contact avec elle pour d'autres problèmes, elle n'est pas très coopérante. Demain j'appele l'UDAF, apriori ils pourront me renseigner sur la réglementation de "la curatelle, les animaux de cie et les responsabilités".
je ferai un retour lorsque les coups de téléphone auront abouti, que les infos servent pour d'autres :-)

----------


## Ioko

La carte d identification est en votre possession,et a votre nom?C est vous ou lui qui la récupérée quand elle est en fourrière?

----------


## Melodie14000

MP envoyé

----------


## monloulou

> Je précise qu'elle n'est pas battu





> de la part de ce monsieur, elle n'a pas d'attention (hormis pour se faire hurler dessus), pas de caresse ni d'affection, très peu sortie, pas de jeu, aucune stimulation, il oublie de la nourrir. Ni moi, ni les autres voisins ne se voient continuer cette situation à long terme


Vous avez apporté plus de précision sur votre dernier post, je pense qu'il vous faudra vous, contacter la curatrice votre voisin ayant déjà eu affaire à elle pour des 'problèmes'. J'espère que vous avez pu contacter l'udaf, vous pouvez tenter d'appeler l'unafam sait-on jamais https://www.unafam.org/besoin-daide/une-ligne-decoute

----------


## ESPOIR69

C'est énorme déjà tout ce que vous faites pour cette chienne, j'aurais fait la même chose (même si on a déjà nos vies chargées).... Le "propriétaire" n'a plus à garder un chien dans son état pour moi c'est évident, l'alcool n'arrange rien... faites attention qu'ils ne lui retirent pas (la curatelle) et qu'elle parte à l'adoption n'importe où ? l'idéal serait de trouver une famille d'accueil en attendant une définitive, elle a l'air belle et sympa ? je suis comme vous je m'angoisse quand je vois les chiens malheureux !!!!!!!

----------


## Melodie14000

MP Sosso, 
on croise les doigts !

----------


## sosso35

Bonjour à tous,
Ce que je ne savais pas c'est qu'il y avait un ancien voisin qui a fait les démarches de son côté. Et ce monsieur, en allant visiter le monsieur de la chienne à l'hôpital, a réussit à entrer en contact avec lui dans un moment de lucidité et a obtenu sa signature pour céder sa chienne (Une infirmière lui a confirmé qu'il avait assez de mal à s'occuper de lui donc encore plus d'un animal). Aujourd'hui elle est avec une jeune retraitée et tout va bien pour elle, j'en suis très heureuse. Merci à tout-e ceux-elle qui m'ont répondu et orienté.
Continuons à faire la voix de ceux qui n'en ont pas !!!

----------


## Ioko

::

----------


## Melodie14000

Super nouvelle    :: 
merci Sosso

----------

